
Leaked: Uber's Financials Show Huge Growth, Even Bigger Losses - cryptoz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2016/01/12/leaked-ubers-financials-show-huge-growth-even-bigger-losses/
======
anpk
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160111/05574633295/forbe...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160111/05574633295/forbes-
site-after-begging-you-turn-off-adblocker-serves-up-steaming-pile-malware-
ads.shtml)

------
minimaxir
Blogspam linking to a The Information post...

...but The Information has a paywall that even using the Google Trick cannot
be bypassed.

